# Is crab snare legal in Maryland



## E.S Richie (Apr 5, 2016)

Does crab snare works on blue crab. Is it legal to use it in maryland? My kids are too young to pick up crab trap from boat but crab snare on rod might be light enough for them to play with if croakers dont bite.


----------



## Quickcord (Jul 22, 2014)

I do not think the crab snare is legal in Maryland.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

it would be in your best interest to read the regulations yourself - to ensure you are not crossing the line.
http://dnr.maryland.gov/fisheries/Pages/regulations/blue-crab.aspx


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

What is a crab snare? Never hears of that.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

andypat said:


> What is a crab snare? Never hears of that.


Not sure which type of crab snare the OP has in mind. But in California, they use these crab snares that is made with a wire and cube shaped. Each side, there is a mono loop (think of it as a noose). It is designed to catch Dungenese crabs and they can get pretty big. These "noose" are designed to grab the crab's claws. So, when you you feel a slight pull on your rod, you set the "rod" and the loop will tightened and thus "snares" the crab.

Will that work in MD for blue crabs? I don't have much confidence in it because the blue crabs claws are smaller and they are much quicker than a Dungeness crab.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

I have seen several types of snares and most are very productive.
if you google "crab snare" you will find many examples - this is different than the crab "trap".
each state has their own crab laws as well as the method of harvesting them. 
do your own research for your state to stay safe.
If you do find out that it is legal in your state, then do the searches of what will work 
specifically for the Blue Crab - GOOD LUCK !!!


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

As long as the doors manually close the trap/snare is legal.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Whatever happened to chicken bones on a string?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Benji said:


> Whatever happened to chicken bones on a string?


Crabs are a lot smarter these days, likely will not work.

I used to put commercial crab pots off of Rodanthe Pier back in the day. Set the pots out overnight and as long as the pier monkeys did not rob me blind, I would get a 2-3 dozen nice crabs each morning, would set around 6 pots spaced out along the pier. Probably illegal now without a recreational crab trap permit in NC.

Sometimes I baited the traps with chicken necks, instead of fish carcasses, but that was before crabs got smart.

I like the snare idea. Appeals to the hunter-gatherer instinct I do not use much here in the office.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

One thing is for SURE! Those female crabs are ILLEGAL in Md.


----------

